# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.5 Released! Panasonic and more... [24-01-2016]

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.5 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Lava CG142J U515BF04 Version - World's First --- One Click Unlock* *--- Full Flash, Partial Flash, Both in Normal and Emergency Mode*  *--- Write/Repair MEID and IMEI* *   [x] Panasonic GD25c - World's First*  *--- Full Flash, Partial Flash, Both in Normal and Emergency Mode*  *--- Write/Repair MEID, IME**I and BT Address*   *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...     :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_CDMA_1.5.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

